# Frage zu einem Script



## firestone (11. Feb 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Script
[Java]
<script for="document" event="onkeydown()" type="text/jscript"> 



 	if(window.event.keyCode==13){
 		if(document.forms[0].textfeld1.value=""){
                              alert("Bitte Wert eingeben");
                          }else{
	 	document.forms[0].datenaustauschStart.click();	 	
                          }
 	}


 </script> 
[/code]

Der Key-Code 13 ist die Enter Taste. Ich würde nun eigentlich erwarten das wenn die Taste geklickt wird und das Feld "textfeld1" den Wert "" hat das Hinweisfenster erscheint und wenn das Feld einen Wert ungleich "" der Button geklickt wird.

Tatsächlich jedoch wird immer der Buttons zuerst geklickt und danach das Hinweisfenster gebracht. Warum macht er das ? Ich habe doch einen If/Else Zweig gemacht Oo.

Könnt ihr mir helfen ??
Lg Fireli


----------



## Atze (11. Feb 2010)

naja, javascript IST zwar KEIN java, aber trotzdem werden für vergleiche dort auch 2! gleichheitszeichen (==) benutzt! ansonsten ist es eine zuweisung  wenns daran nicht liegt, sag nochmal bescheid


----------



## firestone (11. Feb 2010)

Danke daran lags


----------

